# Compatibility Mode?



## dvd7e (Jan 9, 2010)

I just upgraded to Windows 7, 64 bit with an ASUS Dark Knight GTS 250 video card. I tried reinstalling two of my old PC games (Medal of Honoracific Assault and Call of Duty 2) and in both cases they would install just fine, but I can't actually play them. When I try to launch the game, the computer just freezes up and the only way out is to reboot. I tried running in Windows XP Service Pack 3 compatibility mode, but same result.

Any ideas? I'm currently downloading the MedalOfHonor patch so maybe that might help. Would Win2000 Compatibility mode help at all? Or are the games just not capable of being run on Windows 7? 

Thank you


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Did you update your drivers to Windows 7? If not, do a Windows Update.


----------



## dvd7e (Jan 9, 2010)

Ya, I've ran Windows Update recently


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

COd2 is 5 years old and Medal of honor is 6. They aren't that old, but they were designed for older operating systems. Try running in windows 2000, you could try disabling visual effects. I think the problem may be that your windows 7 is 64 bit.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey,

I did a bit of research for you and found someone solved the CoD 2 problem by running it first time in Safe mode and then normal for the rest of the times...

@Zealex, I checked and it is supposed to be compatible with 64-bit...


----------



## dvd7e (Jan 9, 2010)

do you mean booting the computer into safe mode?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, that is what I mean. To do this you have to press one of the keys when your PC is starting. If you need to know more then post back and I will help some more...


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

When your computer starts up, start pressing the F8 key(press it right after the BIOS screen).


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You should see your own user accounts plus an additional "Administrator" account, any one of them will work for what you need.


----------



## dvd7e (Jan 9, 2010)

So I tried booting the computer into safe mode, but the problem is that I can't run the game because it says that I don't have a sound card installed.

I tried installing my sound card but it had problems (I opened another thread about this, I tried updating the drivers, changing all sorts of settings, everything.....the problem is that the computer won't even recognize the card.) So ive been using the integrated audio on my motherboard instead. Anyways, since there is no sound, when i boot in safe mode the game can't start.


----------



## dvd7e (Jan 9, 2010)

So when I boot into safe mode, I can't get any audio - it says that I don't have an audio device installed. (I currently don't have a sound card, I'm playing sound through the integrated audio on my motherboard, which I believe supports Directx).

Anyways, when I try to run C.O.D. I get this error message:

----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
ERROR: Couldn't initialize digital driver: DirectSoundCreate() failed in get_system_speaker_configuration()


Error during initialization:
Miles sound system initialization failed.
Make sure you have your sound card's latest drivers and DirectX installed.



And when I try to run Medal of Honor, I get this error (image should be attached). I don't know why I get this error .... my video card is an nvidia GTS 250 dark knight which I know isn't the greatest video card in the world but it should be good enough to play these games.

Any ideas? Should I focus on getting my sound to work in safe mode to try the "starting it in safe mode" suggestion or on something else?

Thanks


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

The GTS should definitely be able to play that game.

Just checking, your not trying to run MoH in Safe Mode are you?

Also, try updating your Sound Drivers. That might sort out the first problem.

Redeye3323


----------

